# Guter Log-Viewer



## peez (12. Okt 2010)

Bei der Arbeit haben wir ewig lange Log-Files wo alles (un)nötige geloggt wird.
In dem ganzen Stroh einen richtigen Eintrag zu finden gestaltet sich dadurch immer recht schwierig.

Gibts denn einen schönen Log-Viewer, der z.B. ähnlich wie grep von Linux nur die Zeilen anzeigt, in denen ein bestimmtes Wort oder regex vorkommt? Dann könnte man z.B. nach Usernamen filtern, der bei uns in jedem Log-Eintrag vorkommt...


----------



## Sonecc (12. Okt 2010)

Wie wäre es mit einem Texteditor und der Suche?


----------



## peez (12. Okt 2010)

Das ist momentan Mittel der Wahl. Da allerdings um die relevanten Stellen meistens Sachen wie
"loaded Businessobject", "checking Permissions", ... (alle mit nem Haufen in dem moment völlig nutzloser Informationen) stehen, geht die relevante Stelle meistens drin unter.


----------



## fastjack (12. Okt 2010)

UltraEdit, hat auch mit riesigen Dateien kein Problem, ist aber nicht kostenlos.


----------



## Geeeee (12. Okt 2010)

Notepad++ ist auch recht gut mit größeren Dateien (nicht unbedingt mit RIESIGEN). Die RegExp Suche ist auch fein.


----------



## peez (12. Okt 2010)

Geeeee hat gesagt.:


> Notepad++ ist auch recht gut mit größeren Dateien (nicht unbedingt mit RIESIGEN). Die RegExp Suche ist auch fein.


Das benutze ich normalerweise auch sehr gerne, bei unseren Log-Files, die auch gerne mal pro Tag 700-800 MB groß werden, hört es allerdings meistens ca. bei 15 Uhr auf 

UltraEdit haben wir hier in der Firma, das kann die kompletten Files anzeigen, finde das aber nicht so schön wie Notepad++...

Und beide können nicht filtern, sondern nur suchen :-(

Habe mir mittlerweile selbst was kleines geschrieben das einfach Zeile für Zeile filtert und nur die für mich relevanten in eine neue Textdatei schreibt...


----------



## AlexSpritze (12. Okt 2010)

Ich weiß nicht, wie du die Log-Files generierst, aber vielleiicht ist Chainsaw etwas für dich. Das wird von den Leuten entwickelt, die auch log4j machen, also wenn du damit loggst, geht das bestimmt. Dort kannst du ziemlich gut Filtern.


----------



## Geeeee (12. Okt 2010)

warum denn nicht einfach cygwin draufpacken (geht auch als "normaler" User, wenn die Adminrechte fehlen) und dann hast du grep etc.


----------

